# when I run top I see this , is this normal



## mfaridi (Oct 27, 2011)

I use FreeBSD 8.2 AMD 64 with 4 GB of RAM , when I type 

```
top
```
I see this 

```
Mem: 25M Active, 3266M Inact, 518M Wired, 97M Cache, 418M Buf, 23M Free
```
only 22M of Ram is free ,
but when I reboot system , I see Have a lot of free RAM
Is this normal or my system has problem 
I use this system for SAMBA and internet sharing with PF . and I do not have another service


----------



## jrm@ (Oct 27, 2011)

A potential answer seems to be in a thread you started: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=26976.



			
				olav said:
			
		

> Check your memory usage. There is a problem with 8.2-Release when used together with Samba, memory will just disappear. The fix is to upgrade to 8-Stable


----------



## phoenix (Oct 28, 2011)

Search the forums for "*free memory is wasted memory*".    This comes up a lot.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 28, 2011)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> ```
> Mem: 25M Active, 3266M Inact, 518M Wired, 97M Cache, 418M Buf, 23M Free
> ```
> only 22M of Ram is free ,
> ...


So it's really using half a GB (Active + Wired) and most of the rest is being used as temporary storage and/or will be used/reused at some future time.
Unless it's moving hundreds of MBs in and out of swap space all the time, I'd say everything is perfectly normal.


----------

